# To those familiar with them, CarveWright, Shark Pro or ShopBot Desktop?



## Weston Porter (Nov 20, 2013)

I need to do detailed routing using files imported from Rhino 3D. Specifically I need to create positive dies/stamps I can use with a press to emboss leather and to create negative moulds for casting latex

I'm leaning toward the CarveWright system because it's the cheapest and because I live near their factory in Houston. I hear it breaks down a lot so living nearby is something.

If I could easily afford the ShopBot I would but I can't, that would take a considerable amount of saving, I can buy a CarveWright now but I don't want to regret it. The Shark is on the list because it's kind of a middle ground, though I've read a lot of negative comments on it as well.

Any advice is appreciated, our business is barely crawling right now and this purchase could make or break us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Weston.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I've owned a Shark pro plus HD for a year and a half. There are a few, easily and inexpensive fixed issues, once corrected, makes the machine a very good value and able to do amazing things on. Carve wrights do some nice work also when their running. But, there is no comparison between the two. I know quite a few people that own both and most let their Carve wright set idol in favor of the shark. The software gives you more options on the Shark also. Just my humble opinion, and many Carve wright owners once they moved up to a better machine. Keith


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have owned the Carvewright and now a full size Shopbot. There is no comparison in the two. The Shopbot desktop is way better than the Carvewright.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Weston, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Weston Porter (Nov 20, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> I have owned the Carvewright and now a full size Shopbot. There is no comparison in the two. The Shopbot desktop is way better than the Carvewright.


How was the CW on detail? I know the ShopBot is better, I'm just wondering if the CW can do the job until I save up for a ShopBot or if I should just hold off on my plans until I can afford the ShopBot, or Shark.

Can anyone compare the ShopBot and Shark? Again, what I'm looking for is detail. I know the CW comes with a 1/16th bit, the ShopBot only goes down to 1/8th. Can anyone speak for the Shark?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You can use a 1/16 bit in a Shopbot In fact I have a bunch of leftover 1/16 carvwright bits that I use for carving. I even use 1/32 and 1/64 bits all you need is the correct collet.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

The Shark HD uses a standard router, so your choices of collet dictates bit size.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 10, 2013)

You have probably settled on - and working quite happily with - your machine of choice, and I write this also for the benefit of newcomers who might be perusing this thread. I am one who bought my Carvewright (C machine) a couple of months ago. Due to my hectic schedule, I have only been able to carve one board, thus far, but plan on getting real busy with it in the very near future. Was it my first choice? No, it was not. Within my financial range I was, first, focused on a demo Shark Pro Plus, from the Rockler store. But I had received a mountain of advice to stand against that model, and save a few more pennies toward the Shark Pro HD. I don't know what the verdict is going to be, on my Carvewright, until after I have had a deeper relationship with it. But one thing that I DO know (from my extensive, after purchase, research on it) is that the Carvewright is not at all unlike an attention seeking spouse. As long as you tantalize and nurture the unit, by careful and constant cleanup/lubricating, you should be just fine. So far, I like my Carvewright, but it (God willing) will not be my only such machine. Hopefully, I will be able to generate enough funds to helpin my acquisition of another, production type of CNC machine.


----------



## bcuzz (Jan 29, 2014)

I wouldn't waste your mone on the cw, almost every time I've used mine it has been a struggle to keep it going. 
With replacing parts and postage I should have bought a shopbot.


----------



## Weston Porter (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, ended up going with the Shopbot myself. The price really hurt but I haven't any complaints about the machine so far.


----------

